# websites to show how to build brick stairs



## mason22 (Mar 25, 2008)

is there any websites that show you how to build a brick porch with stairs? or how do you guys do it?
thank you


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Ahhhh....just build it. Really, do you have a print?


----------



## mason22 (Mar 25, 2008)

no im just thinking of future work prohject i would have to dig the porch with and length below frostline and pour a footing and once i have my first course of brick layed like the height of the first step wut can i fill the empty space with just junk and level and and start next brick below the first step grade?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

www.howtobuildbrickstairs.com

There's nothing there right now, but give it some time.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

mickeyco said:


> www.howtobuildbrickstairs.com
> 
> There's nothing there right now, but give it some time.


wise guy! 

Actually do a search as this has been discussed in the last couple of years. There are some good tips. I don't have time right now to dig up the old posts. Best tip I learned here was to use stabilized soil for fill on big sets of stairs. Works like a charm. much faster and cheaper than all masonry. Thanks JVC


----------

